
Omitting the “o” in .com Could Be Costly - Sindisil
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/03/omitting-the-o-in-com-could-be-costly/
======
et-al
No offense to Cameroon, but they should have never allowed .cm TLDs in the
first place for this reason.

~~~
thisacctforreal
and .co, .om?

